# Hornhecht - Geflochten oder Mono ?



## Seelenrecycling (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo Boardies ... #h

Ich hoffe diese Frage wurde noch nicht gestellt !

Nun zu der Frage selbst : Ich wollte euere Meinung wissen, ob ihr, wenn ihr auf Hornhecht blinkert, ob ihr als Schlagschnur Monofile oder geflochtene benutzt ?


----------



## fantazia (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hornhecht - Geflochten oder Mono ?*

Wozu brauchst du beim Hornhecht angeln nee Schlagschnur|kopfkrat.Man schaltet vor nee Geflochtene höchstens paar Meter Mono wegen der geringeren Sichtbarkeit.


Ps: Fische lieber mit Mono auf Hornhecht.


----------



## Rosi (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hornhecht - Geflochten oder Mono ?*

Du hast das bestimmt verwechselt. Eine Schlagschnur brauchst du, wenn du schwere Gewichte weit werfen möchtest. Sie ist etwas kräftiger als die Hauptschnur und fängt die wirkenden Kräfte ab. Die brauchst du nicht für Hornhechte, da sind doch nur ein paar Gramm zu werfen.

Jetzt brauchst du auch kein durchsichtiges Vorfach mehr, die Hornhechte sind nicht mehr so vorsichtig wie im Frühjahr. Es sind sehr viele kleine Exemplare unterwegs und die wollen wachsen. Heißt sie sind nicht wählerisch. Die Kunst besteht darin, die Bisse zu verwerten. Sehr oft springen sie nämlich noch kurz vor der Landung und sind weg. Was du da für ne Schnur dran hattest ist egal, der Haken ist entscheidend. 

Versuch mal einen Einzelhaken Größe 1/0 mit einem Stück 50ger Mono (1cm lang) am Anfang des Blinkers anzutüdeln. Die Mono sollte abstehen, deshalb ist sie so stark. Im Lauf dreht sich dieser Einzelhaken wie ein Propeller um den Blinker und macht die Hornis wild. Den Drilling am Ende kannst du weglassen. Der Blinker sollte silbern sein (Snaps, Thor) Auswerfen und einholen so schnell du kannst, mit ganz kurzen Absackern.


----------



## fantazia (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hornhecht - Geflochten oder Mono ?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Was du da für ne Schnur dran hattest ist egal, der Haken ist entscheidend.


Naja das stimmt so aber nicht.Geflochte=Wenig bis keine Dehnung.Da ist die Gefahr das die Hornhechte beim Sprung oder so ausschlitzen logischerweise höher.Vorteil der Anschlag kommt auf grosse Entfernung trotzdem gut durch.


----------



## Rosi (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hornhecht - Geflochten oder Mono ?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Naja das stimmt so aber nicht.Geflochte=Wenig bis keine Dehnung.Da ist die Gefahr das die Hornhechte beim Sprung oder so ausschlitzen logischerweise höher.Vorteil der Anschlag kommt auf grosse Entfernung trotzdem gut durch.



Nö, ich hab da andere Erfahrungen. Man merkt die kleinen Stupser vor dem Biss nicht bei Monofil. Der Anschlag kommt nicht richtig durch. Ich kann damit auch nicht so weit werfen. Aber das ist Wurscht, die meisten Hornis kommen bis kurz vor das Ufer, dann springen sie davon, weil der Haken abgeht.


----------



## Seelenrecycling (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hornhecht - Geflochten oder Mono ?*

Danke für euere Tipps ! Ich versuch es mal so, wie es Rosi erklärt hatte ! ...


----------



## Khaane (11. August 2008)

*AW: Hornhecht - Geflochten oder Mono ?*

Hatte mit Geflochtener, einem ABU Toby-Blinker in Silber und roter Hornhechtseide durchweg positive Erfahrungen gemacht.

Wenn der Fisch dran war, dann ging er auch nicht verloren - vorallem braucht man bei Seide nicht anzuschlagen.


----------



## king perch (11. August 2008)

*AW: Hornhecht - Geflochten oder Mono ?*

hallo
ich würde auf jeden fall ein stück schnur vorschalten zB 22er oder 25er mono vor die geflochtene dann hält der knoten den du da machst das kraut vom haken weg das is noch ein vorteil


----------



## Zanderlui (11. August 2008)

*AW: Hornhecht - Geflochten oder Mono ?*

beim blinkern habe ich ein meter berkley sensitiv ultra +- vor gehabt und hat geklappt!die geflochtene hilft bei sehr weiten würfen den anschlag durch zu bringen und die mono verringert die scheuch wirkung!


----------



## nibbler001 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Hornhecht - Geflochten oder Mono ?*

Angel nicht mit Blinker, sondern mit Pose  ist um einieges effektiver und macht eig auch mehr spaß.

10g+ Pose ran für ne Ordentliche Wurfweite. 
Hakengröse min 4 
Anködern und wenn die Pose weg ist anschlagen und einholen.
Mono Schnur reicht völlig.


----------



## Nelly (3. September 2008)

*AW: Hornhecht - Geflochten oder Mono ?*

Am besten geht es mit Mono.Die weht bei Wind nicht so weit aus.Ich angele die Hornis seit ein paar Jahren nur noch mit einen schwimmmene 40g Sbiro und einen 2 Aalhaken. Damit kommst Du erstens weit raus und dann heisst es nur noch laaangsam einkurbeln. Der Aalhaken sitzt immer, egal ob sie springen oder sich um die eigene Achse drehen.
Ach so, auf den Haken hält am besten ein Hornhechtfetzen vom Schwanzende.#6


----------

